# num_compl_pkts



## fernandel (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi!

Sometimes when I reboot computer I got a message:

```
num_compl_pkts:  - invalid connection handle=11
```
I reboot again and everything is okay. Also if I ignore ot looks like everything works.

What above message mean, please?

And the other is one related to python which I have on about two years:

```
WARNING pid 1328 (python2.7): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffff80087467
```

Thank you.


----------



## ASX (Jan 15, 2017)

fernandel said:


> And the other is one related to python which I have on about two years:
> 
> ```
> WARNING pid 1328 (python2.7): ioctl sign-extension ioctl ffffffff80087467
> ```


It come from some application coded in python and not python itself.

Here an example of an application which was showing that behavior and that was already fixed:
https://llvm.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=18749
https://github.com/pexpect/pexpect/issues/39

You should be able identify the offending application by its reported pid, using  `ps  -p  <PID>`, if the application is still running when you notice the warning.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 21, 2017)

ASX said:


> It come from some application coded in python and not python itself.
> 
> Here an example of an application which was showing that behavior and that was already fixed:
> https://llvm.org/bugs/show_bug.cgi?id=18749
> ...



Thank you but everytime when I run `ps  -p  <PID>` is to late because the application doesn't run .


----------



## ASX (Jan 21, 2017)

You can narrow down a sort of "list of suspected" by using:

```
# list of packages directly depending on python27
pkg info -r python27
#
#
# the following will give the full list of packages directly or indirectly depending on python27
pkg remove -n python27
```
The bug should be in one (or more) of the packages listed from the first command, the running application could be any of the packages listed in the second. Not much of help, I know.


----------

